# Birth control methods?



## mrsromance (Oct 21, 2010)

I was wondering if anyone had any good birth control methods. My husband and i use the withdrawal method and it has worked for us for many years. However lately we've been feeling like we have been missing out because he always have to pull out at the point of climax, which leaves something to be desired. I don't want to get on BC because i want to have another baby next year and i really don't like condoms, but may have to use them if nothing else. I am also considering the rhythm method so at least he does not have to pull out all the time. 

Thanks!


----------



## MsLonely (Sep 23, 2010)

For his happiness:

After you enjoy enough IC from him, suck him out and allow him to ejaculate in your mouth, so he would feel great same.

For your happiness: 

1. If your menstruation is quite regular, you can count the days. 

7 days before menstruation and during menstruation, a total of 2 weeks are safe. So in this safe period and you can basically get his sperms without a worry if your MC is regular. 

The rest of days, you still need to do birth control for safety. Such as withdrawal methods.

2.Take contraceptive pills and feel free to do whatever you want.


----------



## Rags (Aug 2, 2010)

Have you considered a coil? Effective, no need to do anything at the time of intercourse, nothing to remember, and easy to have removed when you want to get pregnant. It works well for us.


----------



## mrsromance (Oct 21, 2010)

I have never heard of a coil. I think i will look into it.

Thanks!


----------



## mrsromance (Oct 21, 2010)

Just look into the coil and i don't think its for me. It can make you infertile.


----------



## Idontknownow (Sep 30, 2010)

I have an IUD and it's been fine. Some positions are uncomfortable but its worked fine so far. I am thinking of having it taken out and have implantation BC put in under the skin. But I worry I'll have mood swings or get fat...

Wanted to add that my husband is supposed to get the big V in a few months after he returns from deployment so whatever I do will be temporary for me. We are done having kids. I wouldn't care if I was infertile.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

I love my copper IUD- called Paraguard , they mostly recommend these if you have already had a baby though. They are completely hormone free & can stay in for up to 12 long yrs. Once in, you cant feel it at all and never have to worry about it. 

Idontknownow : What kind of IUD do you have - must be the hormonal Mirana IUD ?? Why not get the copper IUD and forgo the hubby getting snipped. 12 years is a long time - I choose this over getting my tubes tied - I will be in menapause before I have to think about getting this out. Obgyn said some women never get them out , not a big deal.


----------



## Idontknownow (Sep 30, 2010)

I will look into the copper IUD. My only concern is I have metal allergies. I even had to have a couple crowns removed and replaced with precious metal crowns cuz I react to semi precious metals. Not sure how copper falls in with that crowd. I will ask!


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

Yeah, I know nothing about metal allergies, this could be a concern!


----------



## Rags (Aug 2, 2010)

I think the one we use is plastic ... and it has a 10 year life span.


----------



## mrsromance (Oct 21, 2010)

The plastic one sounds good. I want to have another baby next year so i think i will look into it once i have the baby.

thanks!


----------

